# UK green bean importers



## MikeHag

This is more of a commercial question than a home roasting one but I'll put it here for future reference. I'd like to compile a list of importers selling greens by the half bag/whole bag/half pallate/whole pallate. Could anyone please expand the following list?

(Speciality grade only)

http://www.drwakefield.com/

http://www.coffeehunter.com/ (Mercanta)


----------



## wastedhours

Not sure on the weights they sell, but came across http://www.ninetypluscoffee.com/index.php whilst going through Flickr photos of a few European roasters, they seem to be US based but were delivering to EU companies.


----------



## radish

InterAmerican Coffee http://www.iaccoffee.co.uk/contact/london


----------



## Beatski

http://www.freemantradingltd.com/tunki-coffee

they import Peruvian Tunki Coffee,


----------



## hotmetal

This thread is 4.5 years old and Mike hasn't been on for a year. ..


----------



## kingdean

hotmetal said:


> This thread is 4.5 years old and Mike hasn't been on for a year. ..


I'm interested in this discussion.

I bought some green beans from York Coffee Emporium but wondering who in the UK might have a different variety


----------



## benjbob

Hi @kinddean i tend to order off smallbatchroasting.co.uk

They sell in 10kg bags but i tend to go for the odd end bags they supply on their mailing list. Last order i made (couple of days ago) i spoke to Colin who was absolutely lovely to deal with and sorted me out no end


----------



## johnealey

Some of the below may be useful to you (or others)

*For Home:*

Rave 500g or 1kg and you can buy valved and seal bags to put beans in once roasted also

Coffee Compass as well as doing starter packs, 3kg green bean bargain in the green section you can also buy their roasted options in the main part of the site in 2kg lots by clicking on the select option

Bella Barista 1kg single bags or bulk buys in 5kg (1kg of each varietal x 5) or 10kg (2kg of each varietal x 5) at a reduced price over single kilo purchases

All 3 of above offering wide choices at reasonable value (also support the forum as do HasBean below)

Pennine tea and coffee do 1kg sacks and multiples thereof some with discounts the more you buy

HasBean do smaller quantities of their roasted offerings and you could also do a green bean subscription of 250g a time noting you only get one shot at roasting this right

*For Small commercial or heavy home consumers:*

Small Batch Roasting as mentioned above do smaller than 10 kilo lots or 10 kilos vac bags and up, sign up for the mailing list or give them a call very knowledgeable. Contact them if ordering more than 50kg as they may have some movement. edit: as of Jan 17 also do smaller quantities (link also updated)

(or talk to Rave, CoffeeCompass or Pennine for larger than their std offering)

*
Small commercial and up(will most likely if not definitely need to be registered as a business to deal with these):*

Café imports will sell single sacks (ave 60Kgs and up) and occasionally have smaller offerings, have a base in Europe but warehouse out of London Area

Interamerican mentioned above (may have a minimum sack order, contact to check)

Falcon Coffees (Min 5 sack order?)

DR Wakefield

Other than the above the world is your oyster as many green bean companies ship all over (crown Jewels from Royal Coffee in the states ship in roughly 10 kilo boxes with some exceptional offerings coming with suggested profiles too); balzac brothers; sweet marias; allycoffee etc)

Hope of some help to yourself and other roasters

John


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters

Nordic approach - high grade specialty greens by the sack

http://www.coffee-bird.com


----------



## johnealey

Link to Nordic Approach (above is for Coffee-Bird), to add to the Small commercial and up section

http://www.nordicapproach.no/#about

John


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah

-


----------



## supersoup

I'll put in another mention for Smallbatchroasting.com (.co.uk no longer works since their new website). They can be a little disorganised, but the customer service has always been good to me in the past.

Not sure how the prices compare to the others mentioned, but they typically fall at ~£60 for 10kg.


----------



## wan

thank you @johnealey for recommend this thread. last post 2017 😊

how we can stick always top this thread?


----------



## wan

copy paste from another topic.



SamB said:


> https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk
> 
> https://ironandfire.co.uk/product/colombian-green-beans/
> 
> I have always liked the look of these two. but I think you are going to want to buy a full sack to get the most bang for your buck.


----------



## wan

copy paste from another topic:



Johnwx said:


> https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffeejon

https://www.schlutercoffee.com/speciality-offer-list

bought smaller amounts from these guys to


----------



## LukeD

What are the U.K. regulations for importing green beans? I'm looking at bringing some in from Mexico


----------

